# Inner knee discomfort - stance width, angle or just beginner soreness?



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

Hi all,
Beginner snowboarder here. Have been using rentals the first few times and now have my own gear. Have a question about solving a slight knee pain issue. 

My stats:
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 150ish lbs
Board: Rossi Templar 155 (stance width one notch narrower than ref width of 21.7", so probably around 20")
Boots: K2 Raider (2014)
Bindings: K2 Formula (2013) at +18/-9

I've gone out twice on my own gear and both times noticed a slight discomfort during and after the riding. Nothing that cripples me or prevents more riding but fairly noticeable. 

What adjustments would you try first for this area of discomfort? I would describe it as being on the inner sides of both knee caps. 

I feel like the stance width is correct for my body but the angles could be off.

Or is it just a matter of getting used to the movements?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

First thing I'd try would be to narrow up your front foot's angle a bit. +18 is on the wide end so maybe try bringing it back to +12 and see how that feels. Mind you, your back foot is at -9 so you're not too duck. Anyway, that's where I'd start.

It could just be a bit of a 'match fitness' issue too. When you board you're using muscles, ligaments, tendons etc in a way that you normally don't. So it takes a little time to condition yourself and build up strength and flexibility in those areas.


----------



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

Thanks! yah my first thought was to decrease the front angle as well so will give that a shot for sure!


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Also, take a good omega 3/ fish oil tablet. Does wonders for your joints.


----------



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

hardasacatshead said:


> Also, take a good omega 3/ fish oil tablet. Does wonders for your joints.


thanks will look into that


----------



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmm was playing around with the angles tonight.

Is it weird that an equal duck of 15/-15 feels the most natural to me?


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Nope. +/- 15 is pretty normal. I run a +/-12 and it feels best for me.


----------



## lambar (Jan 14, 2014)

thanks, i may also try 18/-12 to have the same difference between the angles but with the lead foot a bit more facing forward

i do kind of have a natural duck waddling walk, so maybe that's why the wider angles seem more comfortable lol


----------

